# switch wire



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

ok im rewiring my switch panel.

I need some help.

to wire my bilge pumps and nav/anchor light

I have a 3 way switch on/off/on I am wiring the bilge pump man/off/auto with seperate indicater light when the pump is on. I need to figure out how to wire the switch my nav lights will be the same nav/off/anchor.



thanks


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

For you nav light you need adouble poledouble throw switch. Connect the side lights on the top of one side. On the other side you connectthe anchor light to both the top and bottom. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Marine-Panel-Switch-DPDT-On-Off-On-Blue-lens_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQhashZitem3efc583e10QQitemZ270521613840QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

You will need to have both center terminals as power. May need to have a jumper to link them together.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

why do I need a double pole? cant I just attach my nav lights to the top pole and since my anchor light has 2 control wires put one on the bottom pole and one on the top pole with the nav lights? I am trying to figure out how to make my indicator light work when in either position. ans with my bilge switch Ill have the on at my top pole and my bottom pole will have my standby position ( attached to float switch). I want my indicator light on this to be on when in the on pos and on when the pump is on while in the standby pos. 

I will try to draw a diagram if I can figure out how to post it

thanks for the help. also pics on my new panel


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HaHa Cause that's the way it works.  This will explain it.



http://dolphinmarineservice.homestead.com/ele5.html


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Those are also circuits with only a 3% acceptable voltage drop, keep that in mind when you are choosing the wire!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.cmsquick.com/prod_17_S_Tec01.html

Diagram "C" might help you..............


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

> *Just One Fish (2/6/2010)*why do I need a double pole? cant I just attach my nav lights to the top pole and since my anchor light has 2 control wires put one on the bottom pole and one on the top pole with the nav lights? I am trying to figure out how to make my indicator light work when in either position. ans with my bilge switch Ill have the on at my top pole and my bottom pole will have my standby position ( attached to float switch). I want my indicator light on this to be on when in the on pos and on when the pump is on while in the standby pos.
> I will try to draw a diagram if I can figure out how to post it
> thanks for the help. also pics on my new panel


I don't know why your anchor light would have two control wires unless it as two separate bulbs. If you connect your anchor light and side lights together on one pole they will always be on together.

On your bilge thebrown wire goes on the bottom,theredstays hot all the time.and goes to the float switchAs long as you have a ground connected to your switch the lighted part will take care of its self.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> If you connect your anchor light and side lights together on one pole they will always be on together.




Yes, but what about when your at anchor and the Anchor light only is required? 



That is the reason for the correct switch.



I have my bilge pumps wired with Single Pole/double throw switches. ON/OFF/Auto But this requires that the house battery be turned on to power the switch panel.



Another way they are wired is with just a single pole single throw switch. ON/OFF. This is only to override the Auto mode. 



The Float switch is wired straight to a battery and has no switch. The float switch is the switch for that.



This way if the boat is left in the water and the battery switches are turned OFF the bilge pump will still work via the float switch being direct to a battery. 



This is how Most boats are wired.


----------

